# I cant decide what to buy...



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I am trying to piece together a 5.1 system. I think that i want the onkyo 605 and the BIC H-100 sub. But as far as the other speakers go im lost. I dont need the best. Its for my living room not a dedicated HT. I was looking at the polk audio monitor50 for the front L and R mainly because of there size. They are pretty small floorstanders. i figured that if i could find floorstanding speakers with a small foot print than i wouldnt need stands. I have a clumsy bulldog who would love to knock a bookshelf speaker right off the stand, lol. I have a 50" panny plasma mounted on the wall also. The space is small maybe 12x14x8 but opens to another room so total would be about 12x24x8. Im guessing on the size. laminate wood floors. For speakers id like to keep it below $700, thats not including sub and reciever. Im willing to go 3.1 or whatever you recommend if it will really make a huge difference. Thanks:nerd:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Vinny,
What is your budget? this is ultimately going to decide what you get.

EDIT I guess I should read your post a bit better:dumbcrazy:

Have a look at the SVS SBS-01 system it includes a sub that is better than the one you mention.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Have you been out and listened to speakers other than the Polk's? Lots to choose from and they all have their own sound,...some do sound similar to others. If you can give us a better idea of the sound you like we could give you some better recommendations.

Off the top of my head, for your situation, I'd say skip the sub and get a good pair of speakers. And get the rest later if you feel the need and/or have the funds. If you add the price of the sub to your speaker budget you'd have ~$1000 for mains.
I'd also suggest you pick from a line that also has a center and surrounds available to be purchased later. So I'll give you three to get started with (and I'm sure you'll get lots of suggestions 'cause there are a lot of good speakers out there.

RBH Sound MC-6CT or TK-5CT
Aperion Intimus 5T
many, many others though, so,... get out and listen to some :bigsmile:


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll throw out the idea of internet direct companies, such as Rockets, Axiom, Ascend. They all have great products that you may find suitable for your budget. I know if you go to their respective sites you may find some people nearby that are willing to audition their speakers so you can hear them before you buy, if not, they all offer money back guarrantees.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Vinny, I went with internet only speakers (SVSound) after years of brick and morter stuff. I have been greatly pleased with my purchases. Keep looking, and have fun, Dennis


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Another random thought,... if you can figure a way to go with bookshelf speakers, it will open up many more avenues for your budget. There are many more good 5.1 package bookshelf systems within your price range than there are floorstanders.


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I would concider bookshelf speakers. I just dont want huge speakers. The space isnt huge and i dont want to make it smaller. Maybe even wall mountable would work out. I thought about the svs package for a while. I dont want a huge sub either and thats what has been holding me back. When the housing market gets better and i can sell my place i will definately buy a house with a bigger living room to accomidate the bigger / better speakers. The BIC would work great in the space and has great reviews. I dont know where to go to listen to different speakers. CC and BB dont carry anything crazy. Keep the ideas coming.:bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For wall mountable, check out the JBL L820 and matching LC2 center. You can get them refurbed (which many doubt are any different from new) on ebay's Harman Kardon Store.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,.... here is a killer deal from another Shackster, just add the Bic sub :T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is another option: JBL speakers .... front Amazon.com: JBL Venue Series Stadium 8-Inch 3-Way Speaker: Electronics 

Center Amazon.com: JBL Venue Series Voice Center Channel 5-Inch 2-Way Dual Speaker: Electronics 

Sub Amazon.com: JBL Venue Series SUB12 12-Inch 500-Watt Subwoofer: Electronics 

Surrounds Amazon.com: JBL Venue Series Monitor 5-Inch 2-Way Speakers (Pair): Electronics 

If you don't want the floorstanders, you can get this bookshelf Amazon.com: JBL Venue Series Arena 6-Inch 2-Way Speakers (Pair): Electronics

Totals $620 with floorstanders or $500 with bookshelf


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you buy from Amazon, go through the shack store. I'd still take the Studio L series over the venue, and skip the JBL sub.


----------

